

See 2 YC startups hard at work - omarish
http://www.justin.tv/hacker_house/

======
callmeed
I think it needs a woman's touch ...

------
swombat
Aaaaand... it's empty.

Hard work, that is! I wish I could work that hard :-)

~~~
jmorin007
I'm pretty sure you're not going to see any startups up at 9am PST. Coding
sessions til the early hours of the morning and waking closer to noon are more
of the norm.

------
justin
Cool, thanks for using justin.tv!

------
whacked_new
... and realize they clicked this link and are watching themselves watching
...

------
dangrover
3 startups, actually, plus a Mac ISV and a dog. :)

------
loglaunch
what are the 2 startups called?

~~~
weaksauce
From the profile:

Projects run out of the hacker house: <http://divvyshot.com>
<http://www.wonderwarp.com> <http://ipodrip.com> <http://www.wattvision.com>
<http://tinycoupon.com> <http://bluwiki.com>

~~~
unalone
What _is_ the hacker house? I've heard it mentioned before, but don't know
what it is.

~~~
weaksauce
<http://bluwiki.com/go/User:Sam_Odio/Hacker_House>

~~~
unalone
That is such a cool idea. Sounds much more fun than renting an apartment. Any
other ideas like that ever come up? Is this something common among, say, YC
applicants?

